# Installing Windows 11 without TPM 2.0 and Secure Boot -- (registry Bypass)



## plastiscɧ (Jul 3, 2021)

*Windows 11 also without TPM 2.0 and Secure Boot install


Microsoft has increased the hardware system requirements for Windows 11.
If you want to reinstall Windows 11, then TPM 2.0 and also SecureBoot is now one of the hardware requirements.*

*However, you can also install Windows 11 without these requirements.
We show you how it works.*


Installing Windows 11 without TPM and SecureBoot - The preparation

Before installing Windows 11, make a reg file, which is then copied to an USB stick.

Right click on the desktop -> New -> Text document
Now copy this content into it:


*Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00*

*[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Setup\LabConfig]
"BypassTPMCheck"=dword:00000001*
_*"BypassSecureBootCheck"=dword:00000001*_



Save and rename new text file.txt to _*Win11 TPM Bypass*_.reg

The icon will now change and the file can be copied to an USB stick.


Install Windows 11 now and use the regfile for the bypass



*Insert the USB stick with the file on it

Start from the installation file and select the language*








*Click install now*






*Those who already had Windows 11 installed, or not, now click on "I don't have a product key*








*If no key is stored in the bios, you will now be asked to select the Windows 11 version that must match your key.*








*If you now click on Next, an error message may appear stating that Windows 11 cannot be installed on this device. "Now you go back to the version selection.*








*Now press the Shift key + F10 and the command prompt will open

Now type Notepad or Notepad.exe and press Enter*








*In Notepad now under File -> Open*








*In the open window switch the file type to "All files" and search for the USB stick.

If you have forgotten to insert the stick, you can do it again and press Update in the Open window by right-clicking.*








*Once you have found the reg file, right click and merge and confirm.*














*The Notepad and Command Prompt windows can now be closed

In the Windows 11 version selection one presses now again on next*







*From now on all is just the standard procedure*








*EZ !*


*BTW this is not my personal work! I just translated.
Pay some attention to my kind fellas. 


NO LINKS TO UNOFFICIAL ISOs*


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 3, 2021)

nice, i mean M$ should take a look at their previous OS, pushing their customer to upgrade their stuff to get Win 11 is annoying


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 3, 2021)

Nice! Yet another iteration of bypass technique.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 3, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> What about a i7 6700K Skylake CPU support?....


It will run fine. I'm running 22000.51 on a socket 1366 CPU PC and a i3-2310 laptop(testing it out on both systems). Runs perfectly.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 3, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> So for the CPU support is no "trick" needed? (It's not the final version yet you are running)


Nope, no mods for the CPU specifically. I've actually already tested it on a Core2Duo T7200 based Sony laptop as well. Wasn't as smooth, but the Windows 7 drivers worked perfectly. You'll be fine. Have fun!


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 5, 2021)

Surprised there is not a toolkit for this already haha.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 5, 2021)

scoutingwraith said:


> Surprised there is not a toolkit for this already haha.


It's being worked on. When the OS hits final release there will be a few if not many..


----------



## RealKGB (Jul 5, 2021)

You know, you can also swap the install.wim file from the Win11 ISO to the Win10 ISO and it'll work fine.
At least it did for me.

Recreating a bootable Windows ISO is a bit annoying but ImgBurn can do it if you set everything correctly.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 5, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's being worked on. When the OS hits final release there will be a few if not many..



And best part it's stupidly easy to by pass which personally find funny as hell.

TPM defeated by 2 lines of code LMFAO.


----------



## Selaya (Jul 5, 2021)

It was never a _hard_ requirement to begin with.
It's just to bring the OEMs and stuff in line, and imho that is perfectly understandable.
The only thing that sucks is the average joe being unable to upgrade their otherwise perfectly fine 6700k system, but that may yet change.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 5, 2021)

AsRock said:


> And best part it's stupidly easy to by pass which personally find funny as hell.
> 
> TPM defeated by 2 lines of code LMFAO.


For now, remember how easy it was to re-enable the classic start menu in Win8 in the early betas?



Selaya said:


> The only thing that sucks is the average joe being unable to upgrade their otherwise perfectly fine 6700k system, but that may yet change.


Right now they aren't enforcing the CPU requirements, they never really have in the past, but that could always change. I hope it doesn't, because I think they are wrong for limiting older but still perfectly capable hardware from running the latest OS. That's shit Apple does.


----------



## TheChester (Jul 5, 2021)

I love how within roughly 2 weeks of being released an only 3-4 weeks of even being announced. This crap is bypassed. Like I understand the point of safeboot/tpm. But it's to much of a burden than it's benefit for the average joe. It's just not needed to be a requirement. Microsoft is such a shit company. Like if you use a program like rufus to create a install usb and you format the usb with NTFS and create it for UEFI you have to make sure to disable Secure Boot. Microsoft is the only one that controls the signing process for secure boot and they wont sign any thing that is GPLv3 and the NTFS source that rufus uses is GPLv3 they can't get it signed. Just poor practices.
So thank you community for the great work you guys put to fix this crap they try to pu..


----------



## Selaya (Jul 5, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> [ ... ]
> Right now they aren't enforcing the CPU requirements, they never really have in the past, but that could always change. I hope it doesn't, because I think they are wrong for limiting older but still perfectly capable hardware from running the latest OS. That's shit Apple does.


Yeah, I'm aware of that but weren't people reporting their nominally ineligible systems failing the _Can-it-run-Win-11-selftest_, even if they were satifying all the other advertised requirements (TPM amongst them)?


----------



## AsRock (Jul 5, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> For now, remember how easy it was to re-enable the classic start menu in Win8 in the early betas?
> 
> 
> Right now they aren't enforcing the CPU requirements, they never really have in the past, but that could always change. I hope it doesn't, because I think they are wrong for limiting older but still perfectly capable hardware from running the latest OS. That's shit Apple does.



Yeah but so much for extra security.

I do wounder what would happen if you installed the OS with it and disabled it. if it would just come to crashing stop kinda like raid.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 5, 2021)

TheChester said:


> I love how within roughly 2 weeks of being released an only 3-4 weeks of even being announced. This crap is bypassed. Like I understand the point of safeboot/tpm. But it's to much of a burden than it's benefit for the average joe. It's just not needed to be a requirement. Microsoft is such a shit company. Like if you use a program like rufus to create a install usb and you format the usb with NTFS and create it for UEFI you have to make sure to disable Secure Boot. Microsoft is the only one that controls the signing process for secure boot and they wont sign any thing that is GPLv3 and the NTFS source that rufus uses is GPLv3 they can't get it signed. Just poor practices.
> So thank you community for the great work you guys put to fix this crap they try to pu..


Which OS are you using right now?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 5, 2021)

Selaya said:


> Yeah, I'm aware of that but weren't people reporting their nominally ineligible systems failing the _Can-it-run-Win-11-selftest_, even if they were satifying all the other advertised requirements (TPM amongst them)?


Yes, the tool checks for CPU compatibility, but the actual Windows 11 installer does not currently as far as I'm aware.



AsRock said:


> I do wounder what would happen if you installed the OS with it and disabled it. if it would just come to crashing stop kinda like raid.


I guess it depends on what the OS is actually using the TPM for, or if it is even using it really. From the sounds of it, it currently isn't used for anything by default, but maybe the will start using it to encrypt the credentials? So with the TPM disabled, you suddenly wouldn't be able to log in? Or you could log into Windows, but it wouldn't remember any of your stored network credentials?

Obviously right now, beyond Bitlocker, it doesn't have much use for the average user.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 5, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> For now, remember how easy it was to re-enable the classic start menu in Win8 in the early betas?


Good point. The final release may prove more challenging.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 5, 2021)

LabConfig flags only work in insider builds this will likely not be-available once it hits RC/RTM
I have no problem with the TPM Requirement, but cutting off older cpus completely is a bit much
that basically kills any businesses not running current gen hardware which is basically everybody Pro or enterprise may not have these requirements tho


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 5, 2021)

OneMoar said:


> I have no problem with the TPM Requirement, but cutting off older cpus completely is a bit much
> that basically kills any businesses not running current gen hardware which is basically everybody Pro or enterprise may not have these requirements tho


The CPU requirements won't likely be enforced. I mean, if you look at the supported CPU list for Win10, it only supports 5th gen or newer but we all know it runs on way older hardware than that.

But the requirement for TPM2.0 and Secure Boot is going to cut out a lot of old hardware.  Not that it is a huge deal since Win10 is continuing support for another 4 years, so it looks like people with older hardware have 4 years to replace it.  It does suck though, because in an office environment, a older quad-core i5, like a i5-2400 is still perfectly capable.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 5, 2021)

Meh even the old core2duo machines I service regularly have TPM headers thats less of an issue then the cpu support

and the issue is worse then you think because many business buy refurbs and 80% of the refurb market is gen 6 and older (gen 3 and 4 refurbed OptiPlex's are still going for 300 bucks a pop)
I got doctors offices and small law offices and what not still rocking Core2duos and, the ones they have upgraded are at most GEN6
this is going to  be a major problem for a lot of people if they don't drop the cpu requirement completely


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 5, 2021)

OneMoar said:


> Meh even the old core2duo machines I service regularly have TPM headers thats less of an issue then the cpu support


Sure, but do they also have UEFI and Secure Boot?



OneMoar said:


> this is going to be a major problem for a lot of people if they don't drop the cpu requirement completely


Like I said, the CPU requirement was never something they enforced, and not something I suspect they will enforce with Win11. TPM, UEFI, and Secure Boot on the other hand seems to be things they are definitely going to enforce.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 5, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> Sure, but do they also have UEFI and Secure Boot?
> 
> 
> Like I said, the CPU requirement was never something they enforced, and not something I suspect they will enforce with Win11. TPM, UEFI, and Secure Boot on the other hand seems to be things they are definitely going to enforce.


most accually do it was way more common on the Pro grade machines of the day a few dont but it still applies to gen2 - gen6 which makes up over 70% of the machines I service


----------



## TheChester (Jul 5, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Which OS are you using right now?


Windows 11 22000.1. I found on another forum a guy created a quick tool that extracts the boot.wim and replaces appraiserres.dll with one from 1709. Then repacks the boot.wim. Edits the registry as in this post. I was running the iso that was released prior to the official release and I was able to just do an upgrade to this newer version. Everything went smooth.  I do gotta say I am liking the ui design improvements. I love the start menu setup with the pinned panel I've always prefered the plain A-Z start menu. Man were those live tiles were hideous. A man I still shutter to this day when some mentions Win 8. And I'm glad to see they didn't stick with their UWP design standards. Windows 11 feels modern and well thought through.


----------



## qubit (Jul 5, 2021)

I knew there'd be some workaround like this. Great find.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jul 5, 2021)

well done, i knew someone would find a way.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 5, 2021)

Let's see if it will continue working after the final release.


TheChester said:


> Windows 11 22000.1. I found on another forum a guy created a quick tool that extracts the boot.wim and replaces appraiserres.dll with one from 1709. Then repacks the boot.wim. Edits the registry as in this post. I was running the iso that was released prior to the official release and I was able to just do an upgrade to this newer version. Everything went smooth.  I do gotta say I am liking the ui design improvements. I love the start menu setup with the pinned panel I've always prefered the plain A-Z start menu. Man were those live tiles were hideous. A man I still shutter to this day when some mentions Win 8. And I'm glad to see they didn't stick with their UWP design standards. Windows 11 feels modern and well thought through.


I quoted you post because you said


TheChester said:


> Microsoft is such a shit company


If so why are you still using Microsoft  maybe Linux suits you better?


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 16, 2021)

Here is an UPDATED *.reg sequence. the precedure stays the same. enjoy!







_*Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00*_

*[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Setup\LabConfig]
"BypassTPMCheck"=dword:00000001
"BypassSecureBootCheck"=dword:00000001
"BypassRAMCheck"=dword:00000001*
_*"BypassStorageCheck"=dword:00000001*_



*Install Windows 11 with a generic key*


The generic serial numbers have been provided by Microsoft to install Windows 11. These are also interesting if you want to change the version, e.g. from Windows 11 Home to Pro. Then you can use this key for the change and then activate it with the existing license in the settings.

_*These keys do NOT provide activation of the operating system after installation!*_
*You still have to buy your personal activation from a certified reseller or u have an existing from your WINDOWS 10.*


Windows 11 Home: YTMG3-N6DKC-DKB77-7M9GH-8HVX7
Windows 11 Home N: 4CPRK-NM3K3-X6XXQ-RXX86-WXCHW
Windows 11 Pro: VK7JG-NPHTM-C97JM-9MPGT-3V66T
Windows 11 Pro N: 2B87N-8KFHP-DKV6R-Y2C8J-PKCKT
Windows 11 Pro for Workstations: DXG7C-N36C4-C4HTG-X4T3X-2YV77
Windows 11 Pro N for Workstations: WYPNQ-8C467-V2W6J-TX4WX-WT2RQ
Windows 11 Enterprise: XGVPP-NMH47-7TTHJ-W3FW7-8HV2C
Windows 11 Enterprise N: WGGHN-J84D6-QYCPR-T7PJ7-X766F

*Other:*

Windows Team (PPIPro) = XKCNC-J26Q9-KFHD2-FKTHY-KD72Y
Windows 11 SE (cloudedition) = KY7PN-VR6RX-83W6Y-6DDYQ-T6R4W
Windows 11 SE N (cloudeditionn) = K9VKN-3BGWV-Y624W-MCRMQ-BHDCD

The rest of the keys follow one by one.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Aug 12, 2021)

_*Here is an UPDATED *.reg sequence. the precedure stays the same.*_

_Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00_

_[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Setup\LabConfig]
"BypassTPMCheck"=dword:00000001
"BypassSecureBootCheck"=dword:00000001
"BypassRAMCheck"=dword:00000001
"BypassStorageCheck"=dword:00000001_
_"BypassCPUCheck"=dword:00000001_








*Install Windows 11 as an upgrade *

If you want to upgrade from Windows 10 to Windows 11 via Windows Update, you only need to add a registry key. After that, even if the hardware requirements are not met, an upgrade should run and install.
Copy the registry key into a text file and save it as Upgrade.reg and then double click on it and follow the instructions. Then reboot and start Windows Update.

_*the precedure to create the stick stays the same. (initial post)*_



_Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00_

_[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Setup\MoSetup]_
_"AllowUpgradesWithUnsupportedTPMOrCPU"=dword:00000001_


----------



## plastiscɧ (Aug 29, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> *Install Windows 11 with a generic key*
> 
> 
> The generic serial numbers have been provided by Microsoft to install Windows 11. These are also interesting if you want to change the version, e.g. from Windows 11 Home to Pro. Then you can use this key for the change and then activate it with the existing license in the settings.
> ...


*Install Windows 11 with a generic key*

_*UPDATE*_
The generic serial numbers have been provided by Microsoft to install Windows 11. These are also interesting if you want to change the version, e.g. from Windows 11 Home to Pro. Then you can use this key for the change and then activate it with the existing license in the settings.

_*These keys do NOT provide activation of the operating system after installation!*_
*You still have to buy your personal activation from a certified reseller or u have an existing from your WINDOWS 10.*



*Windows 11 Home: YTMG3-N6DKC-DKB77-7M9GH-8HVX7*
*Windows 11 Home N: 4CPRK-NM3K3-X6XXQ-RXX86-WXCHW*
*Windows 11 Pro: VK7JG-NPHTM-C97JM-9MPGT-3V66T*
*Windows 11 Pro N: 2B87N-8KFHP-DKV6R-Y2C8J-PKCKT*
*Windows 11 Pro for Workstations: DXG7C-N36C4-C4HTG-X4T3X-2YV77*
*Windows 11 Pro N for Workstations: WYPNQ-8C467-V2W6J-TX4WX-WT2RQ*
*Windows 11 Pro Education:*_ 8PTT6-RNW4C-6V7J2-C2D3X-MHBPB_
_*Windows 11 Pro Education N:* GJTYN-HDMQY-FRR76-HVGC7-QPF8P_
_*Windows 11 Education:* YNMGQ-8RYV3-4PGQ3-C8XTP-7CFBY_
_*Windows 11 Education N:* 84NGF-MHBT6-FXBX8-QWJK7-DRR8H_
*Windows 11 Enterprise: XGVPP-NMH47-7TTHJ-W3FW7-8HV2C*
*Windows 11 Enterprise N: WGGHN-J84D6-QYCPR-T7PJ7-X766F*
More


*Windows Team* (PPIPro) = XKCNC-J26Q9-KFHD2-FKTHY-KD72Y
*Windows 11 SE* (cloudedition) = KY7PN-VR6RX-83W6Y-6DDYQ-T6R4W
*Windows 11 SE N* (cloudedition) = K9VKN-3BGWV-Y624W-MCRMQ-BHDCD



Spoiler: GVLK keys -- open



gvlkserverdatacenteracorCore=QFND9-D3Y9C-J3KKY-6RPVP-2DPYV
gvlkprofessionalworkstationn=9FNHH-K3HBT-3W4TD-6383H-6XYWF
gvlkserverazurecor=6N379-GGTMK-23C6M-XVVTC-CKFRQ
gvlkserverrdshCore=CPWHC-NT2C7-VYW78-DHDB2-PG3GK
gvlkenterprisesn=92NFX-8DJQP-P6BBQ-THF9C-7CG2H
gvlkserverstandardacorCore=67KN8-4FYJW-2487Q-MQ2J7-4C4RG
gvlkcloudeditionn=6XN7V-PCBDC-BDBRH-8DQY7-G6R44
gvlkprofessionaleducation=6TP4R-GNPTD-KYYHQ-7B7DP-J447Y
gvlkeducationn=2WH4N-8QGBV-H22JP-CT43Q-MDWWJ
gvlkprofessionaleducationn=YVWGF-BXNMC-HTQYQ-CPQ99-66QFC
gvlkprofessionalworkstation=NRG8B-VKK3Q-CXVCJ-9G2XF-6Q84J
gvlkcloudedition=37D7F-N49CB-WQR8W-TBJ73-FM8RX
gvlkenterprises=M7XTQ-FN8P6-TTKYV-9D4CC-J462D
gvlkserverturbine=NTBV8-9K7Q8-V27C6-M2BTV-KHMXV
gvlkserverazurecorCore=6N379-GGTMK-23C6M-XVVTC-CKFRQ
gvlkserverdatacenterCore=WX4NM-KYWYW-QJJR4-XV3QB-6VM33
gvlkcoresinglelanguage=7HNRX-D7KGG-3K4RQ-4WPJ4-YTDFH
gvlkcore=TX9XD-98N7V-6WMQ6-BX7FG-H8Q99
gvlkserverturbineCore=NTBV8-9K7Q8-V27C6-M2BTV-KHMXV
gvlkcoren=3KHY7-WNT83-DGQKR-F7HPR-844BM
gvlkprofessional=W269N-WFGWX-YVC9B-4J6C9-T83GX
gvlkprofessionaln=MH37W-N47XK-V7XM9-C7227-GCQG9
gvlkserverdatacenteracor=QFND9-D3Y9C-J3KKY-6RPVP-2DPYV
gvlkenterprise=NPPR9-FWDCX-D2C8J-H872K-2YT43
gvlkeducation=NW6C2-QMPVW-D7KKK-3GKT6-VCFB2
gvlkserverdatacenter=WX4NM-KYWYW-QJJR4-XV3QB-6VM33
gvlkcorecountryspecific=PVMJN-6DFY6-9CCP6-7BKTT-D3WVR
gvlkserverstandardacor=67KN8-4FYJW-2487Q-MQ2J7-4C4RG
gvlkenterprisen=DPH2V-TTNVB-4X9Q3-TJR4H-KHJW4
gvlkenterprisegn=44RPN-FTY23-9VTTB-MP9BX-T84FV
gvlkenterpriseg=YYVX9-NTFWV-6MDM3-9PT4T-4M68B
gvlkserverrdsh=CPWHC-NT2C7-VYW78-DHDB2-PG3GK
gvlkserverstandard=VDYBN-27WPP-V4HQT-9VMD4-VMK7H
gvlkserverstandardCore=VDYBN-27WPP-V4HQT-9VMD4-VMK7H


  __
What is a GVLK Key?
When creating installation media or images for client computers that are activated with KMS or via Active Directory, you must install a GVLK (Generic Volume License Key) for the version of Windows that you are creating. ... GVLKs are the only product keys that do not need to be kept confidential.



Spoiler: More Keys - open



serverazurecor=FD8RN-MHFGM-VM69M-H9D67-94WFQ
serverrdshCore=NJCF7-PW8QT-3324D-688JX-2YV66
onecoreupdateos=NFDPX-3MV8X-THC2X-QQ9QP-P9YY6
ServerTurbineCorCore=H7XNC-JYM86-7B27X-8MJ9W-TKFX9
ServerTurbineCor=H7XNC-JYM86-7B27X-8MJ9W-TKFX9
ServerStandardCorCore=8GTN9-WP4GG-33HFG-7J66H-4C4CT
serverturbine=BGN68-MMRQW-43WD8-6XF8G-4M79T
serverazurecorCore=FD8RN-MHFGM-VM69M-H9D67-94WFQ
serverdatacenterCore=DNVBD-FCT8Y-TQT8Q-HGQ34-QGRRV
professionalcountryspecific=HNGCC-Y38KG-QVK8D-WMWRK-X86VK
ServerHyperCore=Q8R8C-T2W6H-7MGPB-4CQ9R-KR36H
coresystemserver=6DWFN-9DBPB-99W4C-XYWKQ-VXPFM
serverdatacenterevalcor=84NDK-M3JW4-PHYFH-CM7GR-6Q9TF
serverdatacentercorCore=DYNQ8-H7BQB-YCF8K-PM77M-PR66D
serverazurenano=9JQNQ-V8HQ6-PKB8H-GGHRY-R62H6
serverwebCore=3WN48-GVPXF-VHWK4-29Y8D-KKTD2
serverazurestackhcicor=YP2N4-KHPFV-F2D34-PXFJH-MBK3B
serverweb=3WN48-GVPXF-VHWK4-29Y8D-KKTD2
serverrdsh=NJCF7-PW8QT-3324D-688JX-2YV66
serverdatacenternanoCore=BFM6D-TKNBY-X6RGR-PHJ4G-723B6
serverstandard=RGN6B-MCPWX-6K6GK-HKM33-7VCXY
serverdatacenteracorCore=YNVYH-P6CR8-GKP9K-29KYD-M7X77
serverstandardacorCore=4PV9K-NRWQ6-HJ8FV-B68XJ-DGRRG
serverstandardnano=69NHX-WQQ7G-QVBPG-4HPQP-8XDB7
serverazurestackhcicorCore=YP2N4-KHPFV-F2D34-PXFJH-MBK3B
serverstandardevalCore=C6NT2-9VP7V-64KKG-CT2GW-7FWDY
ServerStandardCor=8GTN9-WP4GG-33HFG-7J66H-4C4CT
serverstandardevalcorCore=NX6TT-WH4BH-CJC2P-M98B8-33YPV
serverturbineCore=BGN68-MMRQW-43WD8-6XF8G-4M79T
serverdatacenteracor=YNVYH-P6CR8-GKP9K-29KYD-M7X77
serverazurenanoCore=9JQNQ-V8HQ6-PKB8H-GGHRY-R62H6
serverdatacenter=DNVBD-FCT8Y-TQT8Q-HGQ34-QGRRV
serverdatacenterevalCore=8HFYN-J9P27-4CPWF-8YJYF-F63V4
serverstandardacor=4PV9K-NRWQ6-HJ8FV-B68XJ-DGRRG
serverstandardnanoCore=69NHX-WQQ7G-QVBPG-4HPQP-8XDB7
serverdatacentercor=DYNQ8-H7BQB-YCF8K-PM77M-PR66D
serverstandardCore=RGN6B-MCPWX-6K6GK-HKM33-7VCXY


enterprises=43TBQ-NH92J-XKTM7-KT3KK-P39PB
iotenterprise=XQQYW-NFFMW-XJPBH-K8732-CKFFD
iotenterprises=QPM6N-7J2WJ-P88HH-P3YRH-YY74H
holographic=H4MND-KF7J8-PWBTV-2P3JG-BP4FC
corecountryspecific=N2434-X9D7W-8PF6X-8DV9T-8TYMD
iotuap=3PNGX-M88FX-8K4B3-2G86G-C9YHY
coresinglelanguage=BT79Q-G7N6G-PGBYW-4YWX6-6F4BT


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 29, 2021)

Just note guy's the Activators for windows 10 works for windows 11 just saying...


----------



## plastiscɧ (Aug 29, 2021)

*Activation after hardware change*


If you want to change the hardware, you have to consider a few things. If you change the hard disk / SSD, RAM or graphics card, the activation remains intact.

When changing the motherboard, you have to distinguish whether you have a retail key or an OEM key.

If you have a retail key (purchased license), you can use it even after a hardware change (motherboard). Because this serial number is not bound to the hardware. And this is how you can find out:

Enter command prompt in the search of the taskbar and start as administrator

copy _*slmgr.vbs -dli*_ into it and press enter.

Now you can see which license it is. If Retail is displayed, the Windows 11 key is not bound to the hardware.
An OEM key is usually a key that is used on devices with preinstalled Windows. These keys are bound to the hardware and cannot be transferred to a new PC.



theFOoL said:


> Just note guy's the Activators for windows 10 works for windows 11 just saying...


this is written twice in red! thanks for the comment tho. ppl tend to ignore walls of text


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 29, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> this is written twice in red! thanks for the comment tho. ppl tend to ignore walls of text


I get that but these aren't 100% as after 168 days they need to be reopened and redo


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 27, 2021)

OneMoar said:


> Meh even the old core2duo machines I service regularly have TPM headers thats less of an issue then the cpu support



@OneMoar:
show or provide proof of these old C2D systems that have a TPM header (w/ pics) because one of my relative's old HP/Compaq 2006 PC w/ a Core 2 E6700 cpu does *not* even have a TPM header on the mobo



TheChester said:


> Windows 11 22000.1. I found on another forum a guy created a quick tool that extracts the boot.wim and replaces appraiserres.dll with one from 1709. Then repacks the boot.wim. Edits the registry as in this post. I was running the iso that was released prior to the official release and I was able to just do an upgrade to this newer version. Everything went smooth.  I do gotta say I am liking the ui design improvements. I love the start menu setup with the pinned panel I've always prefered the plain A-Z start menu. Man were those live tiles were hideous. A man I still shutter to this day when some mentions Win 8. And I'm glad to see they didn't stick with their UWP design standards. Windows 11 feels modern and well thought through.



@TheChester
I just replace the appraiserres.dll file form the sources folder on my usb Win11 install media with an 1809 (17763.x) version and did an upgrade install (Win10 > Win11) on a few unsupported PCs as noted from this site:








						How to install Windows 11 on almost any unsupported PC
					

Want Windows 11 but have an unsupported computer? Here's how to install Windows 11 even if your PC doesn't meet the minimum requirements.




					www.xda-developers.com
				






plastiscɧ said:


> _*Here is an UPDATED *.reg sequence. the precedure stays the same.*_
> 
> _Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00_
> 
> ...



@plastiscɧ
these reg hacks do *not* work with updated Win11 install media with build 22000.132 (Aug 2021 beta) & near final 22000.194 (Sep 2021) build
they seem to have worked with probably only the early betas of Win11 like 22000.1 but not the later ones


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 27, 2021)

erpguy53 said:


> show or provide proof of these old C2D systems that have a TPM header


Why does he need to provide photo proof?  They are mostly pro work stations.  I've come across them too.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 27, 2021)

erpguy53 said:


> @plastiscɧ
> these reg hacks do *not* work with updated Win11 install media with build 22000.132 (Aug 2021 beta) & near final 22000.194 (Sep 2021) build
> they seem to have worked with probably only the early betas of Win11 like 22000.1 but not the later ones




_Hi,_
_thank you very much for your response.

I have retraced the procedure as described in #1 with the latest ISO, for the sake of correctness and thread maintenance, and cannot confirm your statement.
It works perfectly and without any complication if you follow the steps exactly and the conditions are right.
_
_greetings




_


----------



## looniam (Sep 27, 2021)

erpguy53 said:


> @OneMoar:
> show or provide proof of these old C2D systems that have a TPM header (w/ pics) because one of my relative's old HP/Compaq 2006 PC w/ a Core 2 E6700 cpu does *not* even have a TPM header on the mobo


i can help!


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 27, 2021)

I'm sorry guy's but I'm still able with my reg file to easily shift F10 regedit import the file

Just make a txt then with extension reg instead of txt. As I said I just looked it up "Google is your friend"


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 27, 2021)

erpguy53 said:


> @OneMoar:
> show or provide proof of these old C2D systems that have a TPM header (w/ pics) because one of my relative's old HP/Compaq 2006 PC w/ a Core 2 E6700 cpu does *not* even have a TPM header on the mobo
> 
> 
> ...


I can also confirm that both of the bypass methods mentioned above work file. Retrace your steps and try again.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 28, 2021)

Moot point when I posted that Microsoft hadn't changed the requirements to TPM 2.0 and up only 
and yes they are HP Pro machines TPM 1.2 has existed since 2005
I am under no compulsion to prove anything to you @erpguy53
the fun part about knowing you are MOARSMATER then everybody else is knowing that you are always right
if you want to come up to my level you could always just google it

the right way to bypass this would be a signed Kernel mode driver providing emulated TPM support
and its coming soon(tm)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 28, 2021)

@plastiscɧ
You do know you can attach .zip and .7z files here in posts, right? The external links are not needed and they scare people. As long as the files are only a few MB it'll be fine to post them here, unless they're copyrighted files, and then no.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi,
Yeah link download didn't work anyway.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> @plastiscɧ
> You do know you can attach .zip and .7z files here in posts, right? The external links are not needed and they scare people. As long as the files are only a few MB it'll be fine to post them here, unless they're copyrighted files, and then no.



sry don't wanted to scare ppl. it was data for a Media Creation Tool which offers u to skip the TPM requirements while upgrading, not cleaninstalling.
was too big to attach it here directly.





but anyway u're right. the thread is good how it is present. no need to put in further toys.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi,
Not nice to copy gHacks lol 

MediaCreationTool.bat: download Windows 11 ISOs and bypass system compatibility checks - gHacks Tech News


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 28, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> sry don't wanted to scare ppl. it was data for a Media Creation Tool which offers u to skip the TPM requirements while upgrading, not cleaninstalling.
> was too big to attach it here directly.
> 
> View attachment 218577
> ...


If it's not very big, just zip or 7zip it and attach it here.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not nice to copy gHacks lol
> 
> MediaCreationTool.bat: download Windows 11 ISOs and bypass system compatibility checks - gHacks Tech News


Is it the same procedure?


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 28, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not nice to copy gHacks lol
> 
> MediaCreationTool.bat: download Windows 11 ISOs and bypass system compatibility checks - gHacks Tech News





lexluthermiester said:


> If it's not very big, just zip or 7zip it and attach it here.
> 
> 
> Is it the same procedure?


actually not. the procedure from #1 already presupposes an ISO that is given the bypass of the preconditions along the way.

this one creates an ISO that already has the prerequisites. which makes sense for an inplace because you make the changes on the fly.

@ThrashZone
funny the gHack link is the forwarded link from the actual source deskmodder who had contact with the author of the MCT. i know the maker of deskmodder and get my data only from there. because i know the background and you can rely on correctness and seriousness.
I will find out who Martin Brinkmann, author, is and why he uses deskmodder as a source or refers to it in order to be able to post his comments.
g.Hack has no imprint to be able to trace this.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 28, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not nice to copy gHacks lol
> 
> MediaCreationTool.bat: download Windows 11 ISOs and bypass system compatibility checks - gHacks Tech News


I can't see the link and what build is this? I already have Beta/Dev Builds so we'll see what happens otherwise


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 28, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> I can't see the link and what build is this? I already have Beta/Dev Builds so we'll see what happens otherwise


Hi,
I don't know which build 
The link is to github for the download from gHacks








						Universal MediaCreationTool wrapper for all MCT Windows 10 versions from 1507 to 21H1 with business (Enterprise) edition support
					

Universal MediaCreationTool wrapper for all MCT Windows 10 versions from 1507 to 21H1 with business (Enterprise) edition support - .. MediaCreationTool.bat ..md




					gist.github.com


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 28, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I don't know which build
> The link is to github for the download from gHacks
> 
> ...


DL'ing now 11  

Made a 11Go on my 32GB USB drive and I'll let ya know what's up


----------



## plastiscɧ (Oct 7, 2021)

_*Here is an UPDATED *.reg sequence. the precedure stays the same.*_


_*Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00*_
*
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\PCHC]
"UpgradeEligibility"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Setup\LabConfig]
"BypassTPMCheck"=dword:00000001
"BypassSecureBootCheck"=dword:00000001
"BypassRAMCheck"=dword:00000001
"BypassStorageCheck"=dword:00000001
"BypassCPUCheck"=dword:00000001*
_*"BypassDiskCheck"=dword:00000001*_


----------

